# Hampton roads group rides?



## dom-b (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi I am looking for a group ride tomorrow or on the weekend. if anybody can help out thanks. Dom


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

If you are on the southside check with Fat Frogs Fitness.

There is one in Va Beach and Chesapeake.



I know the beach store does a ride everyday and the Chesapeake store leads ride at least on the week end.

If you go to the Va Beach ride Saturday let me know. I lead one of the groups.

If you are on the Hampton side, check with Conte's bike and Fitness.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

@dom-b
If you don't find a group ride, a real treat is the Colonial Parkway; it's in Williamsburg; you can park in the parking lot of Yorktown Battlefield, ride it to Jamestown and back. It's 46 miles roundtrip, a great ride, very little traffic and fantastic scenery.


----------



## dom-b (Sep 17, 2009)

I've actually driven the colonial parkway and I agree with you 100% about the beautiful scenery. I think I will take you up on that and go ride it soon. During the mean time I've been doing most of my riding in Williamsburg due to low traffic and the rollers they have, as I recently moved from new mexico and really miss climbing. But I do have to say that the wind around this area is something else!!! Catches you by surprise and really does one on the legs lol


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't know if they still do but there used to be a group ride on Sunday morning in front of Contes in Newport News......


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

@dom-b
if you want hills, head to Skyline Drive; you'll get all you are asking for.

No hills, but look out for a century ride in May from Williamsburg to Richmond and back. They are building a trail called C2C and the event is a fund raiser for the trail and goes straight down route 5. I'll be starting in Richmond, looking forward to it.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Tommy Walker said:


> @dom-b
> if you want hills, head to Skyline Drive; you'll get all you are asking for.
> 
> No hills, but look out for a century ride in May from Williamsburg to Richmond and back. They are building a trail called C2C and the event is a fund raiser for the trail and goes straight down route 5. I'll be starting in Richmond, looking forward to it.



With all due respect, Skyline Drive is quiet a distance away from Hampton Roads, IMO.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

cpark said:


> With all due respect, Skyline Drive is quiet a distance away from Hampton Roads, IMO.


But those are the only hills in Virginia.


----------

